# My 4x4 OLL Parity algorithms



## lele1415 (Apr 26, 2011)

Rw' U'2 Rw U2 Rw' F2 Rw2 U'2 Rw U2 Rw' U'2 y' x' R2 Uw'2 R'2
[video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjYxOTk2NjY0/v.swf[/video]
[video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjYxOTk2NzAw/v.swf[/video]

It's adapted from Robert Yau's OP (Rw' U'2 Rw U'2 Lw' U'2 Rw Lw U'2 
Rw U'2 Rw' U'2 x U'2 Rw'2 x' y L'2)


----------



## Escher (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been using this for about 2 years, sorry


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought that was the main alg?

anyway, I created this today, I think it's new;

Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Lw U2 Rw'


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been using "Frederick's DedgeFlip" ever since I started solving 444s: http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/other_stuff/4x4_5x5_algs/?section=FixOrientationParity


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I thought that was the main alg?
> 
> anyway, I created this today, I think it's new;
> 
> Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Lw U2 Rw'



I'll use that one, I like it


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> anyway, I created this today, I think it's new;
> 
> Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Lw U2 Rw'


Think? 

I'm not sure where the old thread is, but a lot of these came up in the search after lucasparity. This one and its partner (Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw ....) were pretty good candidates, and I still have them memorized.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 26, 2011)

I should remember to err on the side of caution in future.

I did some searching and couldn't find it anywhere. 

Need a way to find non <LRU2> algs methinks.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I thought that was the main alg?
> 
> anyway, I created this today, I think it's new;
> 
> Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Lw U2 Rw'


Waffo's parity fix but with wide turns?


----------



## lele1415 (Apr 27, 2011)

Escher said:


> I've been using this for about 2 years, sorry


 
Oh,yeah...but i think there's a littlle difference,such as the last three steps...
Anyhow,thanks for your video,I've learnt something from it~~~


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 27, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > anyway, I created this today, I think it's new;
> ...



That would be Chester's OP/DP algs thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?11311-4x4x4-OP-DP-algorithms-(more-finger-friendly)
I've been using Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Rw' as a OP alg (essentially the same as the alg Kir posted) since April 2009.


----------



## bogdogbogus (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone use R2w B2 U2 Lw U2 R'w U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 L'w B2 R2w?


----------

